# Detective Charles Dinwiddie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Charles Dinwiddie*

Killeen Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, May 11, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 18 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/9/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Detective Chuck Dinwiddie succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained two days earlier while conducting a SWAT operation at an apartment complex.

The officers were serving a narcotics search warrant in the 1100 block of Circle M Drive, at about 5:30 am, when the subject inside of the apartment opened fire. Detective Dinwiddie and three other officers were wounded during the shooting. He was transported to Scott & White Hospital, suffering from a gunshot wound to the face. He later succumbed to his wound. The other officers sufferered non-life threatening wounds.

Two subjects were taken into custody following the shooting. The subject believed to have shot the officers was charged with three counts of attempted capital murder, with additional charges pending.

Detective Dinwiddie had served with the Killeen Police Department for 18 years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Dennis Baldwin
Killeen Police Department
3304 Community Boulevard
Killeen, TX 76542

Phone: (254) 501-8830

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22073-detective-charles-dinwiddie#ixzz31UWcD1Em


----------

